# Are Amanos shy?



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

I recently added two big Amano shrimp to my planted tank (two weeks ago). They seem to get along fine with my cherry shrimp and other tank inhabitants but after experiencing how active and out in the open cherry shrimp were right from the start in my tank I was a little surprised at how the Amanos stick to the shadows and rarely make an appearance outside of the plant and rock cover. The seem to be doing fine and every few days one will wander out to browse the baby tears and micro sword but then they head right back into seclusion. Is this normal for Amano shrimp? I never realized how pretty they were when big I just wish they would come out more.


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

mine can be pretty shy until they get big.. what kind of fish do you have in the tank?


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

Valthenya said:


> mine can be pretty shy until they get big.. what kind of fish do you have in the tank?


I have ember tetras, celestial pearl danios, one sparkling gourami (always hides), and one peacock gudgeon that spends the day all over the bottom. The embers school pretty well all over the tank and maybe they are spooking them. I had not thought about that.


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

the gourami might be freakin them out a bit i have ember tetras and the amanos dont care about them


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

Valthenya said:


> the gourami might be freakin them out a bit i have ember tetras and the amanos dont care about them


They are actually bigger than the sparkling gourami, he is about the size of my ember tetras maybe a touch bigger. The gudgeon is harmless but her wandering might be bothering them also.


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

hmm well maybe they just need to get used to it then give them a few weeks


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

could be molting. Mine usually went into hiding afterward until there new shell formed


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

true it could be molting mine usually hide but only for a day or two


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

Either way I am happy with them. I just expected them to act like huge versions of my Cherry shrimp but that is my fault not theirs.


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

Once they are comfortable in a tank, it's my experience they can be rather bold. I have one that attacks my 'scaping tweezers every time I place a wafer on their rock. He'll jump on them and ride almost to the surface swatting away at his reflection.


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

lol mine steal flakes from the fish now sometimes


----------



## veedubdrouin (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that they get bold. I just put three large Amanos in my planted 55g Rainbow tank today. Haven't seen them since so my excitement turned to boredom... sound like they'll get settled and come out from the foilage at some point.


----------

